

The Future of Organization - galhardoon
https://medium.com/deep-code/the-future-of-organization-b26219e5fc95

======
thomasrossi
I am not sure to like the double meaning of sustain here:"The protocol should
sustain any potential operational failure, fraudulent activities, or malicious
attack."

